# Hey you fags!



## Nylak (Jul 16, 2010)

I've noticed that fur, uh, fags don't really seem offended by the derogatory term "fag," but anyone else in the LGBT community will _explode_ if that term comes up even in jest. Now, I've been amongst the furries long enough that "fag" doesn't seem that offensive to me anymore, and I find that I have to censor myself around non-fur gays and such. 

...I was just wondering if anyone else has noticed this trend. >_> Because it's irritating as hell to me.


...Also, yes, this is directed to the whole community, even the straight ones out there.  What do you think?  XD


----------



## Jaden (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm not affended at all by it.


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't use fag IRL. Only on the forums, and only when describing myself as a moralfag. I tried to use Furfag once and I felt like a bigot. This is the kind of word that I doubt will get owned.

Also you're going to cause a massive debate about whether or not fag is acceptable. I hope you realize that.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 16, 2010)

I find the word "fag" no less offensive than the word "******."  It doesn't matter to me that lots of black people go around calling each other "******," I find the word offensive no matter who's using it.  "Furfag" is no better than "fag" in my book.  

I don't explode, tho, nor will I.  It just never amazes me that people in the furry community just accept such a derogatory term & even use it themselves when the root term "fag" isn't acceptable by the LGBT community.

Edit: Wow, the forum auto-censored the N-word.  If it auto-censored the word "furfag" I think there'd be a riot.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 16, 2010)

Browder said:


> Also you're going to cause a massive debate about whether or not fag is acceptable. I hope you realize that.


That was actually part of the point of the thread.  Should be fun.    Gogogo.


----------



## Slyck (Jul 16, 2010)

In this thread, people calling eachother fags.


----------



## Bir (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't use the term, but I'm not offended by it. But yeah, it seems like it's only okay in the furry fandom. Oh well. XP


----------



## Browder (Jul 16, 2010)

Nylak said:


> That was actually part of the point of the thread.  Should be fun.    Gogogo.


 For a mod, you sure do like to poke the forum with a stick.

Okay, here's my take on it. Fag in popular culture means weak/useless/stupid when used in casual slang conversation. It's also used to describe gay people. The two meanings are linked. Therefore the term is offensive to the LGBTQ community and I would never ever use it IRL.

Online though...I don't think as much. I guess I use it because I know here people don't mean it offensively. Even so, I should feel guilty. The fact that it's being used at all is an insult to my Cause. Thank you for pointing out another piece of hypocrisy I engage in.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jul 16, 2010)

I laugh at people who get offended by words. It's hard to offend me, even if you try.


----------



## Bir (Jul 16, 2010)

I think "fur fag" is so redundant that nobody finds it offensive at all because, you know, whatever, it means I'm a furry. Who cares. But LGBT thinks the word is like, the outcry for war and judgement. However, I was dragged to a couple of LGBT meetings at my college, and they use the term pretty often within themselves. 

As for the N-word, I find it vulgar because to me, it's just another word for slave, and I don't appreciate that kind of language or thinking.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 16, 2010)

I use it on some occasions, when I want to describe someone as undesirably queeny and/or slutty, partly in application to how they carry themselves.

I'm not sure where I'd rate it on a scale, but I don't use it nearly as often as idle banter vulgarities, nor do I use it as infrequently as racial slurs (which I never use).


----------



## Alstor (Jul 16, 2010)

It's not offensive, but I'll only use it when I know that the audience is ok with the word. You can't be too sure.

On semi-topic, my mom said that my younger sister was acting like a fag today. :/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jul 16, 2010)

Depends on the context. I'd say it's used a lot more offensively and in a derogatory way off-internet.

It's like falling on a pic of goatse while browsking 4chan (oh hi) versus seeing it plastered to an elevator wall in a nursing home.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jul 16, 2010)

Showing that the word "fag" offends you, will just have people using it just to offend you.

Also I would use that word even around LGBT members.  :I  They can just suck it up.


----------



## Bir (Jul 16, 2010)

Alstor said:


> It's not offensive, but I'll only use it when I know that the audience is ok with the word. You can't be too sure.
> 
> On semi-topic, my mom said that my younger sister was acting like a fag today. :/


 
My sister calls my mom a fag all the time for not bringing her drinks or food. 

Oh. xD And last month, my little sister got SERIOUSLY grossed out at her friend Remini, saying "REMINI IS A LESBIAN! SHE'S A LESBIAN! SHE LIKES PAUL!" xD Man, children are hilarious.


----------



## Hakawne (Jul 16, 2010)

Bir said:


> xD Man, children are hilarious.


 
Hilariously uneducat


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 16, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Also I would use that word even around LGBT members.  :I  They can just suck it


 That's what he said.
ba-dum-tssh.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

The word "fag" has no power but what you choose to endow it with.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2010)

I am a faggot.
And a ******.

Ergo, I am a ************.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> I am a faggot.
> And a ******.
> 
> Ergo, I am a ************.


 
************?

****** faggot

************

tell me how this makes any sense


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> ************?



[yt]myMAGu6dOgg[/yt]


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

JesusFish said:


> [yt]myMAGu6dOgg[/yt]


 
it censors faggot when I attach it to ******, but not at any other time.  Makes no sense.

Faggotnigger?

OK, this is totally broken.


----------



## Nylak (Jul 17, 2010)

The Man's just trying to get me down.  The Man knows ************ is like my favoritest word ever.


----------



## Remy (Jul 17, 2010)

I've not used the word nor am I offended by it. I mean, some of us in the LGBT community use the word amongst ourselves, hell some people even use 'dyke'. There's always going to be a few bad apples in the bushel no matter what you say.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Remy said:


> I've not used the word nor am I offended by it. I mean, some of us in the LGBT community use the word amongst ourselves, hell some people even use 'dyke'. There's always going to be a few bad apples in the bushel no matter what you say.


 
"Dyke" isn't as fun to say as "fag".


----------



## Shouden (Jul 17, 2010)

Telnac said:


> I find the word "fag" no less offensive than the word "******."  It doesn't matter to me that lots of black people go around calling each other "******," I find the word offensive no matter who's using it.  "Furfag" is no better than "fag" in my book.
> 
> I don't explode, tho, nor will I.  It just never amazes me that people in the furry community just accept such a derogatory term & even use it themselves when the root term "fag" isn't acceptable by the LGBT community.
> 
> Edit: Wow, the forum auto-censored the N-word.  If it auto-censored the word "furfag" I think there'd be a riot.



I do have to admit that white people using the N-word does sound really stupid, ignorant and racist all at the same time. (trust me, I've been called the n-word by white guys and I'm white as well. so...yeah, it's just stupid.) I don't like that word, and I really don't like fag, either, but around this community it doesn't seem to bother many furs, so...


----------



## Melo (Jul 17, 2010)

I use it from time to time irl and all the time on the forums.

In the right context or the right situation, I don't have any problems with it.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> "Dyke" isn't as fun to say as "fag".



"Dyke" lacks that ring that "Fag" got.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

G-sounds tend to make a word more fun to say, I think.  Hence fag/faggot's popularity.


----------



## Melo (Jul 17, 2010)

Tycho said:


> G-sounds tend to make a word more fun to say, I think.  Hence fag/faggot's popularity.



kind of like the n word


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 17, 2010)

im more partial to dyke but i have been around dykes more than i have faggots 

its all good in the hood tho


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 17, 2010)

I love it. It's like being black and being able to use the N-word. Feels invigorating.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 17, 2010)

I love being called a faggot but only by other gays. It just really gets me horny being called a fag or faggot by another gay guy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2010)

OP is a fag.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Though I don't necessarily see anything wrong with "fag," I don't necessarily think of it as appropriate for all audiences.

It does bring to mind the lyrics of the Bird and the Bee song What's In the Middle.

"What's in a word if that word has lost its meaning
If you say it all  the time a dirty word will get its cleaning"

Give it long enough and fag really won't be derogatory anymore.


----------



## Oovie (Jul 17, 2010)

How in the hell did nine of you miss the "_Fag doesnâ€™t seem offensive to me, regardless of the context or  audience.  I think weâ€™ve owned it_"option?!


----------



## Bando (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm not offended by it, but I use it online only. You know, moralfags, gunfags, etc. Or just fags.


----------



## Luca (Jul 17, 2010)

The way I see it anyone can be a fag. Staright people can do faggish stuff sometimes and therefore I would call them a fag.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, being raised in a fairly anti-gay household (Oh, the irony!), my brothers and I would use it as slang, poking fun at each other. Along with gay and things of the like. Really lost its meaning after a while. 'Sides, it's fun to joke with close friends about being "half-gay" or a "half-fag". =p


----------



## Icky (Jul 17, 2010)

It depends on the user's intent, online or off.

If it's in jest, I couldn't care less.

If it's meant to hurt me somehow, well if they can't think of anything better to say than calling me a fag, then I just kinda laugh at them.

And I call people fags online all the time.


----------



## SwingandaMiss (Jul 17, 2010)

Faggotry is no longer a synonym for homosexuality, it's more synonymous with idiocy. Much like how gay has become synonymous with uninteresting or repulsive.


----------



## Leatho (Jul 17, 2010)

Hell, I'm not offended one bit, and neither should anyone else.  I mean, they're just words and people who use them and think that they have any meaning are immature.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jul 17, 2010)

For me, the word was overused so much, that it lost its meaning a while ago (5-8 years). People would use it for everything, or 'gay'. 

Also, my interaction with people literally goes all around the world, and 'fag' has no negative connotations in many places.


----------



## Qoph (Jul 17, 2010)

I voted for the middle one but what I really meant by it was that it's only really appropriate on the Internet or with friends.  In a public place, said by a stranger, it would still be offensive to me.


----------



## coward67 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm a little faggot and I love it!
EDIT: saying that turns me on.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't use fag. If I am referencing gays I will use the word gay every time.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 17, 2010)

You're all fags...:V


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jul 17, 2010)

I prefer being called a fag to being called gay, and I prefer being called gay to being called queer. I HATE being called queer but nobody really uses that word anyways.

If I have to tell somebody I'm gay I'll normally say I'm a big massive faggot... not because it turns me on but I guess I like making fun of it. I also use the fag as a synonym for pussy (as in somebody who is cowardly or weak, not for vagina of course), I've only offended one gay guy with it and frankly he was a bit anal with everything anyways so good ridance.

I don't use the word all that much anyways, but when I do I normally use it without worrying if somebody is going to be offended by it


----------



## Bambi (Jul 17, 2010)

@OP: Sure, but I'm more offended by what sort of stupidity is attached to and using that word.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

It  seems like most in the fandom don't mind it the most compared to others.




Icky said:


> It depends on the user's intent, online or off.
> 
> If it's in jest, I couldn't care less.
> 
> ...


 
I find it kind of funny when people try to use it as a insult.
It's like they can't think of anything better to use.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jul 17, 2010)

its alright because furries accepted that its the most accurate word to describe them :B

srsly though, its just a word. if you call someone a fag and he knows that its supposed to be a joke i dont see anything wrong with it^^

and besides, imo furfag is just the most adorable word ever XD


----------



## Thatch (Jul 17, 2010)

It isn't offensive to me, though I can see how in a context where it WAS used to insult, it obviously will be, just like any other word. So I couldn't really choose #1.

But getting ballistic just because someone uses a word is a completely different matter. Just because something is insulting doesn't make raging at it any less ridiculous.


----------



## slydude851 (Jul 17, 2010)

I used to use the word before I realised I really was gay.  Now I completely stray away from even thinking about it and when other people say it, it makes me kind of frown in distaste.  I don't say anything though.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

As said in the other thread, it's just a word & words shouldn't have that big a power.


----------



## Willow (Jul 17, 2010)

I could really care less

There are worse things I could be called 

"Furfag" isn't so big on my list


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 17, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> As said in the other thread, it's just a word & words shouldn't have that big a power.


 
It only a big power when people let it be.
I know depending on who its coming from can make it easy to shrug off than others.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 17, 2010)

You can smoke fags too

p_o


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> It only a big power when people let it be.


 
Which means the majority of people, alas.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 17, 2010)

I just realized i never use the word "fag" unless it's a suffix. Huh.


----------



## Tabasco (Jul 17, 2010)

Gay community, oversensitive and irrational? No. o:


----------



## Kangamutt (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah, no. Not offended. The word has been used so much to encompass a whole slew of meanings nowadays, not just homosexuals.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 17, 2010)

Blues said:


> Gay community, oversensitive and irrational? No. o:


 
*"Butthurt" anal sex joke goes here*


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I could really care less
> 
> There are worse things I could be called
> 
> "Furfag" isn't so big on my list


 
I'll have to agree with you on that one... adding the word fur infront of it seems to turn off the negativity for some reason.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 17, 2010)

I can't really take much offense to the word "fag". Maybe if my parents used it, sure. But beyond that, I couldn't take offense from the term.

One place I frequent is the LGBT section of Reddit, and there are some really sensitive people there on the term. I got downvoted to hell for suggesting that it's not such a big deal anymore, but maybe all the downvotes came from Nigeria or some place that sentences people to death for homosexuality.

I don't even know. To me, it's a silly term that applies to anything nowadays.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 17, 2010)

Grimfang said:


> I can't really take much offense to the word "fag". Maybe if my parents used it, sure. But beyond that, I couldn't take offense from the term.
> 
> One place I frequent is the LGBT section of Reddit, and there are some really sensitive people there on the term. I got downvoted to hell for suggesting that it's not such a big deal anymore, but maybe all the downvotes came from Nigeria or some place that sentences people to death for homosexuality.
> 
> I don't even know. To me, it's a silly term that applies to anything nowadays.


 It's a big deal because you eat da poo poo


----------



## Aleu (Jul 17, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> It's a big deal because you eat da poo poo


 Now I know why people say cats are evil. Because you guys make posts like these that make people die from laugh-
HOLY SHIT YOU CHANGED YOUR AVATAR!


----------



## Pliio8 (Jul 17, 2010)

Fag, no
Faggot, yes


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm straight, and using a word that frequents around 12-13 year old mouths doesn't bother me.
What does bother me is when older people use it. It shows that they are incredibly immature; this makes it incredibly annoying.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

I call everyone "fag" and "faggot". If they're offended by it, tough shit :1


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> I call everyone "fag" and "faggot". If they're offended by it, tough shit :1


 
That's definently one way of seeing things  Granted I feel the same way to an extent, I'd still rather not knowingly piss off someone potentially useful.


----------



## Tao (Jul 17, 2010)

Fag isn't offensive to me
Faggot is only offensive if it's like, someone I don't know saying it to me


----------



## Citrakayah (Jul 17, 2010)

I find faggot offensive, while fag seems "casual" in my opinion.


----------



## Gavrill (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> That's definently one way of seeing things  Granted I feel the same way to an extent, I'd still rather not knowingly piss off someone potentially useful.


 I was mostly joking. If they didn't want me to call them that, I wouldn't.


----------



## Thatch (Jul 18, 2010)

Citrakayah said:


> I find faggot offensive, while fag seems "casual" in my opinion.


 
Pork faggots.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

This is the only forum I visit with any regularity and/or post in, so I don't know. But so far the only fags I've used fag to describe are furfags. It just seems like a more descriptive term. After all, fag is another term for cigarette, and like cigarettes, furfags prefer twenty shafts to a pack.

Also, welcome back Cannon. Or should I say...Canon.


----------



## Xaerun (Jul 18, 2010)

Fags is okay when amongst a group of friends the entirety of which, or the majority of which are gay, OR if the entirety of which are accepting of the whole homosexual thang, ya meen?


----------



## Conker (Jul 18, 2010)

I love the word "fag." I love it in all its various shapes and forms. It's a fun word. 

Like that South Park episode, I believe the word has evolved. It's really no longer a slur towards gay people. "Stop being a fag" is something I might say to someone who is being annoying or rude. 

It's just an insult as far as I'm concerned.

I know I've used "fag" and "retard" at school before and gotten very dirty looks. One girl even told me to come up with a more appropriate word to which I replied "there isn't one. This whole ordeal is down syndrome retarded" 

Fuck being politically correct.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

In Britain it just means cigarette - and the longer version is a kind of meatball, so it still doesnt instantly strike me as offensive language. At least, not until I remember the "international" meaning of it.


----------



## yakuzabadger (Jul 18, 2010)

i only put its offensive is because i use it as an insult =T*is mostlikly gonna be shot*


----------



## Enwon (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't find the word "fag" offensive.  I honestly find it funny and pathetic when people take offense to words.


----------



## SnowFox (Jul 18, 2010)

Furfag is probably my favorite word ever and I quite enjoy being called one.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 18, 2010)

I don't have an answer to this D:


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jul 18, 2010)

[yt]u1zeekn3zUc[/yt]


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 18, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I don't have an answer to this D:


 
But I'll post anyway!


----------



## Hir (Jul 18, 2010)

The word itself means nothing to me, but the context in which some people say it can be offensive. But you would have to go pretty damn far to offend me.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

SnowFox said:


> Furfag is probably my favorite word ever and I quite enjoy being called one.


Fagfur.


south syde dobe said:


> I don't have an answer to this D:



Then express your emotions through the use of lots of elaborate emoticons.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> But you would have to go pretty damn far to offend me.


 
Your smell offends me.

That's about as offensive as I can get...


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Your smell offends me.
> 
> That's about as offensive as I can get...



Your name annoys me.

But I'm not offensive, just truthful. If someone takes offense at the truth, then they should stop lying to themselves.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

Hey, everyone's welcome to their opinion, just as long as they stick by it. Personally I dislike the lack of capital letters in your name - but that's just my grammar nazi breaking through.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Hey, everyone's welcome to their opinion, just as long as they stick by it. Personally I dislike the lack of capital letters in your name - but that's just my grammar nazi breaking through.



Yeah, I'm considering changing it, and it would be capitalized when I did so. When I made this account, though, I was used to forums that let you choose your name independently from your username.

But hey, if you want to get all *G*rammar *N*azi on me, feel free.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

See, that's why I don't let him out that often. Because he's a hypocritical little git.


----------



## Hir (Jul 18, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> Your smell offends me.
> 
> That's about as offensive as I can get...


 Yeah, well, you can't even make a transparent avatar I mean gosh.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 18, 2010)

I can't even make _any_ avatar actually.


----------



## Kaine Wuff (Jul 19, 2010)

Furfag doesn't bother me. Fag doesn't really bother me. And I think most mature furries aren't bothered by 'furfag' thrown as an insult by random people.

That being said, I don't know many gay friends in person, so I wouldn't know how they'd react to 'fag'. I'd never use the term unless I knew they wouldn't be offended though.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 19, 2010)

Also, there should've been an option "Fag doesn't offend me unless it's used genuinely hatefully and as an insult", IMO.


----------



## Tycho (Jul 19, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Also, there should've been an option "Fag doesn't offend me unless it's used genuinely hatefully and as an insult", IMO.


 
Agreed.  To me that's more about what it sometimes forebodes when used in that fashion - possibly violence.  I have thick skin but not thick enough to shrug off a beating.


----------



## pwnt2j (Jul 19, 2010)

Pshh
Fags


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

pwnt2j said:


> Pshh
> Fags


 
*Is greatly offended*


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 19, 2010)

Everyone above me is a fag

Anyway, I use the word fag whenever I can get away with and I'm feeling pissed, lazy, bad, or just generally to express a mood of frustration or such. The word has literally become part of a tone of voice for me. Honestly, "fag" is like the internet's version of "dude" or "guy". Example: "Fur Fag," "Fur Guy." "Skater Fag," "Skater Dude."  It just fits.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

FistofFenris said:


> Everyone above me is a fag
> 
> Anyway, I use the word fag whenever I can get away with and I'm feeling pissed, lazy, bad, or just generally to express a mood of frustration or such. The word has literally become part of a tone of voice for me. Honestly, "fag" is like the internet's version of "dude" or "guy". Example: "Fur Fag," "Fur Guy." "Skater Fag," "Skater Dude." It just fits.


 
However, adding it onto every word used to describe someone en lieu of their name gets to the point of being fucking annoying. If someone is a writer, then don't call them writer fag. If someone is an artist, then don't say artist fag. It's not fucking needed. You just want to call everyone fags because you think it gives +10 micrometers to your epeen.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> However, adding it onto every word used to describe someone en lieu of their name gets to the point of being fucking annoying. If someone is a writer, then don't call them writer fag. If someone is an artist, then don't say artist fag. It's not fucking needed. You just want to call everyone fags because you think it gives +10 micrometers to your epeen.


 ...You make a good point, but could you try to sound less like a flamerfag next time?


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

FistofFenris said:


> ...You make a good point, but could you try to sound less like a flamerfag next time?



No.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 20, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> No.


 Oh. Sux. It's because your avatar is Richard isn't it?


----------



## Conker (Jul 20, 2010)

FistofFenris said:


> ...You make a good point, but could you try to sound less like a flamerfag next time?


 I looked at your posts, then I looked at your little self title of "lone wolf."

I then laughed.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 20, 2010)

FistofFenris said:


> Oh. Sux. It's because your avatar is Richard isn't it?



No, it's because I'm doing it for Pony.


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> I looked at your posts, then I looked at your little self title of "lone wolf."
> 
> I then laughed.


 Self title...? I have no self title. That's my post count title.


----------



## Ames (Jul 20, 2010)

If I called my gay friend a fag, he would break my fucking face in.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> I looked at your posts, then I looked at your little self title of "lone wolf."
> 
> I then laughed.



If that's his self title, what did he do with his post count title?


----------



## bloodbirds (Jul 20, 2010)

eh, I wasn't sure what to vote since none of them really describe my opinion.

I think Fag is always inappropriate since it IS derogatory --- BUT --- it doesn't bother me at all unless it's obviously intended as a very serious insult. If someone used it around me in a jestful manner, eg how it's used in the fur community (and much of the internet), it doesn't bother me and can often be amusing


----------



## Conker (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> If that's his self title, what did he do with his post count title?


 Mistook it for his self title, either way I still find it amusing.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 20, 2010)

I assumed the the gay community was taking back the term fag, much like the black community did with ni**er. Every gay person I know and hang out with(and that is a lot) has no problem with it,as long as its used by other gays or supporters, and not in its hateful context.


----------



## Browder (Jul 20, 2010)

Adaquin said:


> I assumed the the gay community was taking back the term fag, *much like the black community did with ni**er*. Every gay person I know and hang out with(and that is a lot) has no problem with it,as long as its used by other gay of supporters, and not in its hateful context.


 
Still controversial, even today.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 20, 2010)

"Fag" is just a random speech word that doesn't really bring offense these days.

Some people use "Faggot", "Fugola" and "Fagola" but it doesn't really change.

I don't find it offensive.

I know that 4chan speakers add "fag" to anything. That means everybody on internet is normal to hearing "fag". Therefore, "fag" is not as it was and it's not as offensive.

Saying furfag won't cost me an infraction, but errhu will.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 20, 2010)

My only beef with it is that in modern slang it's used to mean gay, and, not everyone is. -shrug- it's not offensive, it just seems to suggest everyone's into their same gender.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jul 20, 2010)

The term 'furfag' doesn't offend me in any way, but when 'fag' or 'gay' are used in a negative manner, I do find it offensive and slightly disappointing.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey there
Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
How do you do?

Hey there
Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
How do you do?


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Hey there
> Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
> Shitty, shitty, fag, fag
> How do you do?
> ...





Browder said:


> Still controversial, even today.


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF0glrGh7ow&feature=related


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kF0glrGh7ow&feature=related


 
I see what you did thar, you fucking ******!!

Even H**key's censored.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I see what you did thar, you fucking ******!!
> 
> Even H**key's censored.


 Hey, that's OUR word. You're not allowed to say that >:[


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 20, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> Hey, that's OUR word. You're not allowed to say that >:[


 
Oh shut it, cracker!


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 20, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Oh shut it, cracker!


 Like anyone cares about that word. It's like calling someone a bitch nowadays. It's practically a compliment.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 20, 2010)

Conker said:


> I love the word "fag." I love it in all its various shapes and forms. It's a fun word.
> 
> Like that South Park episode, I believe the word has evolved. It's really no longer a slur towards gay people. "Stop being a fag" is something I might say to someone who is being annoying or rude.
> 
> ...


Let's flip the coin.

How do you feel about someone saying, "Breeder?"


----------



## Tycho (Jul 20, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Let's flip the coin.
> 
> How do you feel about someone saying, "Breeder?"


 
Dude, that's actually kind of funny.  I mean, to me.  I dunno how it would go over with John Q. Hetero or anything, but I kinda laughed at the idea of saying that to someone.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 21, 2010)

This is going to sound redundant, but if it's used offensively it's offensive. If not used offensively, it's not. Context matters. :c


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Dude, that's actually kind of funny.  I mean, to me.  I dunno how it would go over with John Q. Hetero or anything, but I kinda laughed at the idea of saying that to someone.


 I'm pretty sure there is NO ONE on Earth that is going to get offended by breeder.


----------



## Thallis (Jul 21, 2010)

It all depends on the tone for me. If it's said playfully, I have no problem with it, but if there is serious maliciousness behind the words, then I'll be unnerved a bit.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm still of the school where "Fag" can be used as a word for anything from "gay person" to "loser" to "regular dude". I really like the word fag.

You fucking fags.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Jul 21, 2010)

You can dance if you wanna to,
We can leave your friends behind!

Cause your friends are all fags,
And if they're all fags,
Well their no friends of mine!


----------



## Tycho (Jul 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I'm pretty sure there is NO ONE on Earth that is going to get offended by breeder.


 
They'd just look at you like "Did you mean to say something else? Like 'bastard', maybe? Or 'shit-eater'? That last one kinda sounds like 'breeder', sorta.  Should I get you a dictionary?"


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 21, 2010)

HAXX said:


> You can dance if you wanna to,
> We can leave your friends behind!
> 
> Cause your friends are all fags,
> ...


I love this.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Jashwa said:


> I love this.


 
It's ruined the song for me


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 21, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Fagfur.
> 
> 
> Then express your emotions through the use of lots of elaborate emoticons.



They aren't elaborate :I


LizardKing said:


> But I'll post anyway!


 
Hell yea!

Also I don't see why furries would take it as an insult since they are anyways


----------



## DarkAssassinFurry (Jul 25, 2010)

Even I call myself a faggot... And I'm not even gay!


----------



## Zaraphayx (Jul 25, 2010)

Fag has been used so much, in so many different contexts, that it lost it's sting a long time ago.

People who get upset about it are more than likely just acting(key word) self-righteously offended.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> They aren't elaborate =^_0=



*Make *them elaborate.


----------



## Foxy_Boy (Jul 26, 2010)

Well when someone calls me a fag on the internet, which happens alot I don't really care because its not like theres anything I can do about it.

Its not even witty.

IRL if someone just says "Fag" when glancing at me I don't really care either... But if someone uses it as an insult I can get pretty mad &/or violent.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> *Make *them elaborate.


 
I like using simple ones, it's no need to elaborate :V


----------



## Atrak (Jul 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> I like using simple ones, it's no need to elaborate :V



Just because there's no need doesn't mean that people don't do it.

There's no need for politicians, and yet we STILL HAVE THEM.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Just because there's no need doesn't mean that people don't do it.
> 
> There's no need for politicians, and yet we STILL HAVE THEM.


 
Well they do it but I'd rather not and yea politicians can go burn in hell lol


----------



## Atrak (Jul 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> Well they do it but I'd rather not and yea politicians can go burn in hell lol



In hell? That's where all the lawyers are. What the hell are you trying to do, make hell explode legal jargon and bullshit?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> In hell? That's where all the lawyers are. What the hell are you trying to do, make hell explode legal jargon and bullshit?


 maybe...


----------



## Atrak (Jul 26, 2010)

south syde dobe said:


> maybe...



Good thing it will be _your_ toilet that gets clogged up.


----------



## south syde dobe (Jul 26, 2010)

atrakaj said:


> Good thing it will be _your_ toilet that gets clogged up.


 
What I do? :|


----------



## Viva (Jul 26, 2010)

I rarely say fag.  Although, I find it to be a humorous word.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 27, 2010)

Zaraphayx said:


> Fag has been used so much, in so many different contexts, that it lost it's sting a long time ago.
> 
> People who get upset about it are more than likely just acting(key word) self-righteously offended.


 
Yeah, the word fag was originally used as slang for cigars and faggettes were cigarettes


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 27, 2010)

Fag is still mostly use to refer to cigarettes where I live.


----------



## bigjon (Jul 27, 2010)

What even made it so offensive anyway? I mean gay originally meant happy.


----------



## Jashwa (Jul 27, 2010)

bigjon said:


> What even made it so offensive anyway? I mean gay originally meant happy.


 Intent.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jul 27, 2010)

...Did you just call me a furfag?...













Good going.


----------



## Atrak (Jul 28, 2010)

bigjon said:


> Yeah, the word fag was originally used as slang for cigars and faggettes were cigarettes



No. Bad.


----------



## Koray (Jul 30, 2010)

I don't really care, since i am one... :s


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

Fag has no effect on me at all, heck I sometimes raeg on Call of Duty and just call everything a fag...goood times


----------



## Usarise (Jul 30, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Fag has no effect on me at all, heck I sometimes raeg on Call of Duty and just call everything a fag...goood times



OMG!  ITS SCOTTY-FAG!


----------



## Tally (Jul 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMG!  ITS SCOTTY-FAG!


 
Somehow I saw that coming.





But Scotty makes me murr


----------



## Scotty1700 (Jul 30, 2010)

Usarise said:


> OMG!  ITS SCOTTY-FAG!


 
DON'T CALL ME THAT!

/lulz


----------

